# Best Job Matches:



## Perseus (Mar 7, 2009)

Best Job Matches:

ISTJ Accountant
ISFJ Secretary
INFJ Counsellor
INTJ Deputy Manager
ISTP Carpenter
ISFP Gardener
INFP Graphics Designer
INTP Lawyer
ESTP Property Developer
ESFP Performer
ENFP Journalist
ENTP Actor
ESTJ Bureaucrat
ESFJ Caterer
ENFJ Teacher
ENTJ Manager


----------



## Galaris (Sep 2, 2009)

INTP... lawyer? I couldn't imagine this:mellow:


----------



## TurranMC (Sep 15, 2009)

Galaris said:


> INTP... lawyer? I couldn't imagine this:mellow:


Everyone tells me I would make an amazing lawyer. I don't pursue it for other reasons.


----------



## firedell (Aug 5, 2009)

I guess journalist does make sense, I do gossip. :blushed:


----------



## Aerorobyn (Nov 11, 2009)

I could live with carpentry. At least I'd be busy and time would fly by quickly.


----------



## Fanille (Sep 3, 2009)

One job? That's it?

Sounds restrictive to me. :dry:


----------



## glitterincateyez (Sep 19, 2009)

ENFJ- Teacher :shocked: I always get told that I would make a great teacher! I feel like my fate is sealed lol


----------



## HollyGolightly (Aug 8, 2009)

I want to be a counsellor :happy:


----------



## Sily (Oct 24, 2008)

Graphics designer?!?!


----------



## Hiccups24-7 (Oct 17, 2009)

ISFJ Secretary.

That would mean I'd have to like people? More of a ExTJ kinda job?
A homemaker is more my pace.. not really a job though is it..hhmmmm.
OOooo I would love to work with a databank company transferring/converting media and duplication of DVD/slides etc. I once applied for a position like that but ....here I am!


----------



## Perseus (Mar 7, 2009)

*Mouse in the House*



Shannonline said:


> ISFJ Secretary.
> 
> That would mean I'd have to like people? More of a ExTJ kinda job?
> A homemaker is more my pace.. not really a job though is it..hhmmmm.
> OOooo I would love to work with a databank company transferring/converting media and duplication of DVD/slides etc. I once applied for a position like that but ....here I am!


ISFJ is best suited to Homemaker. ESFJ is the Hostess.


----------



## vanWinchester (May 29, 2009)

Perseus said:


> Best Job Matches:
> ESTP Property Developer


Whatever happened to "Bar-Owner" or "CIA Agent"? :tongue:


----------



## Perseus (Mar 7, 2009)

Reality Sample (England):

Lads

ISTJ Gardener, Labaratory Technician, Toolmaker, Stocktaker, Librarian, Jobbing Builder, Electrician, Electrician, Electrical Engineer, Musician, Doctor (GP), Jobbing Builder, Gardener, 
ISFJ Undertaker/Radio Host
INFJ Graphics Designer, Sole Fishermen (not suited), Nurse, Librarian, Pub Landlord, Factory Worker (not suited), 
 INTJ Social Worker (Mental Health), Drug Dealer, Social Worker (Manager), Computer Programmer, Computer Programmer, 
ISTP Car Mechanic, Car Mechanic, Pub Landlord, Sole Carpenter, Marine Biologist, 
ISFP Gardener, Barman, 
INFP Barman/guitarist, Guitarist, Lecturer and Writer (Geography),  
INTP Solicitor, Law Undergraduate, Writer/unemployed, Industrial Chemist, Unemployed, Lecturer (Geography), 
ESTP Builder, Session Musician, Rock 'n Roll Star, 
ESFP Unemployed,
 ENFP Journalist, Journalist
ENTP 
ESTJ Doctor (GP), Tax Officer
 ESFJ Scaffolder,  Pub Landlord, Pub Landlord, Cafe Owner, Van Driver, Taxi-Driver, Bricklayer,  Mental Health Client, Burglar, Lock-keeper, Taxi Driver, Lorry Driver, Chef, Pub Landlord, 
 ENFJ Teacher, Teacher, Teacher, 
ENTJ Chief Psychologist, Manager, Social Worker (Chief), 

ISXJ Police Officer, 

Lasses:


ISTJ Librarian, Barmaid
ISFJ Data Input Clerk, Nurse, Single Mother/Unemployed, 
 INFJ Graphics Designer, Forensic Psychologist, Career Advisor, Employment Psychologist, 
 INTJ Doctor (GP), School Librarian, 
ISTP Landlady, Criminal/Smuggler, Physiotherapy, Marine Biologist, 
ISFP Cleaner, Barmaid, Barmaid, Nurse, Housewife, Unemployed, 
INFP 
INTP 
ESTP 
ESFP 
ENFP Housewife to Lawyer, Writer formerly a Journalist, Librarian, 
 ENTP Trainee Teacher, 
ESTJ Cleaner, Factory Line Manager, Receptionist, Librarian, Mental Health Client, 
 ESFJ Landlady
ENFJ 
ENTJ 

More to be added when I have some time.


----------



## mcgooglian (Nov 12, 2008)

No Ninjas for the ISTPs?


----------



## TurranMC (Sep 15, 2009)

Perseus said:


> Reality Sample (England):
> 
> INTP Solicitor, Law Undergraduate, Writer/unemployed, Industrial Chemist, Unemployed,


Not only was INTP one of only two types that got "unemployed", INTPs got it twice! We're such badasses


----------



## Perseus (Mar 7, 2009)

*Opportunities*



TurranMC said:


> Not only was INTP one of only two types that got "unemployed", INTPs got it twice! We're such badasses


This reflects availaility of work locally and the poor education system. And the relative deprivation in the this part of England. In capitalist England with the property and resources owned by private individuals or the private corporation, jobs are strictly supply and demand and some types cannot fit in a job that suits them. INTPs are bad joiners. The SJ Guardians are good joiners.

Note the relevant numbers, high for ISTJ, ESFJ, quite high for INTJ and INFJ. ENTP are uncommon.


----------



## Galaris (Sep 2, 2009)

TurranMC said:


> Everyone tells me I would make an amazing lawyer. I don't pursue it for other reasons.


I don't see it for INTPs because lawyers need to be in contact with people everytime and help/defend them. I don't imagine it for a personality type that use to be so unsociable:mellow: I see INTPs the MOST unsociable type, the INTPs I know use to be in their own mind everytime, everytime, and don't like to be with people; of course, it depends from the I-and something from the N, I'd say-, not every INTP have a strong I, but I think that, in general, an INTP couldn't work for society in this way.


----------



## Perseus (Mar 7, 2009)

Galaris said:


> I don't see it for INTPs because lawyers need to be in contact with people everytime and help/defend them. I don't imagine it for a personality type that use to be so unsociable:mellow: I see INTPs the MOST unsociable type, the INTPs I know use to be in their own mind everytime, everytime, and don't like to be with people; of course, it depends from the I-and something from the N, I'd say-, not every INTP have a strong I, but I think that, in general, an INTP couldn't work for society in this way.



* Only Bears (ISTP) play Hide & Seek in the Woods *

*The 'secret schizoid'*

According to Ralph Klein[26] there are many fundamentally schizoid individuals who present with an engaging, interactive personality style which contradicts the timidity, reluctance, or avoidance of the external world and interpersonal relationships as emphasized by the DSM-IV and ICD-10 definitions of the schizoid personality. Klein classifies these individuals as _*secret schizoids*_[26] who present themselves as socially available, interested, engaged, and involved in interacting in the eyes of the observer, while at the same time, he or she is apart, emotionally withdrawn, and sequestered in a safe place in his or her own internal world. So, while withdrawnness or detachment from the outer world is a characteristic feature of schizoid pathology, it is sometimes overt and sometimes covert. While it is overt it matches the usual description of the schizoid personality offered in the DSM-IV. According to Klein, though, it is "just as often" a covert, hidden internal state of the patient in which what meets the objective eye may not be what is present in the subjective, internal world of the patient. Klein therefore cautions that one should not miss identifying the schizoid patient because one cannot see the patient’s withdrawnness through the patient’s defensive, compensatory, engaging interaction with external reality. Klein suggests that one need only ask the patient what his or her subjective experience is in order to detect the presence of the schizoid refusal of emotional intimacy.


*Comment:*


*This is an ingenious TP at work making up complicated theories to explain someting basic and simple that the Secret NP has not found a home where he feels happy at.
*


*Do you want to play around with the "common people" ?*


*Stuck-up and aloof. What makes her think she is better than us. She needs a good hiding.*




*She is hiding. Hiding in her internal world. Hiding from bullies (ESTJ) like you!
*


----------



## Siggy (May 25, 2009)

I thought the ENTJs would make good lawyers. We love a good argument, and always want to win. For some different career choices check out the Eneagram forum. . For us 8's it was a boxer and mob boss, you cant get any better than that:wink:


----------



## Linesky (Dec 10, 2008)

Galaris said:


> INTP... lawyer? I couldn't imagine this:mellow:


Great lawyers, in fact. Of course, the real deal depends on the person, not their type. But this is the general idea behind it:
Ti: obsession with accurate analysis
Ne: recognizing new patterns and possibilities
Si: no problem with administration filing (joke)
inferior Fe: don't care about what happens to the opposite party (joke, unless they're underdevelopped indeed)
=> Pretty detective.


----------



## Perseus (Mar 7, 2009)

Lawyers are the INTP type PNTI and they do not actually use Introverted Thinking as their main mode. Perception comes first followed by Intuition. 
I am not a lawyer, because I am the second most difficult of the 384 types the PNIT, with only the PNET being likely to more unhappy.


----------



## Tkae (Oct 15, 2009)

Perseus said:


> INFP Graphics Designer


You mean Graphic _Artist_.

There's a very distinct difference.

I always wanted to be a graphic designer, until I took a graphic design class. I walk in, knowing how to use all the programs and shit, and walk out of the class with a B. 

Because me and the teacher HATED each other halfway through it, and we finally had to agree on disagreeing just to salvage any kind of respectful student/teacher relationship.

I like her as a person, and it's not that she was a bad teacher, but graphic design ended up not being what I thought it was.

Graphic design is more suited for Thinkers than Feelers.

Graphic design is the study of visual information and how best to display it as clearly as possible.

That sounds good and all, but it means there is no creativity in it. Or at least not on a layman's level, and there's too much logic in it for an INFP to survive very well. Or, rather, there's too much emotion and idea being put to the side in order for logic to flourish. We INFP tend to not like being told to not do something we're excited about just because another way is more logical.

That tends to make us a bit... well...










Like, here's an example:

I had this kickass poster that I turned in to her, and she told me to redo it. I got mad and told her I wouldn't unless she gave me a good reason, and she ripped it apart (not physically, but verbally), saying there was too much random stuff, that I put a random shape in a corner that had nothing to do with anything, that things drew attention away from the information I was trying to present, blah blah blah.

Basically, while it was artistically advanced, it failed according to the driving logic of graphic design -- to display information clearly and accurately.

I can't really see an INFP being willing to conform to such rigid standards. We don't like being told to cut out a shape "because it has nothing to do with anything".

I _felt_ like a shape should go there, but she _thought_ one shouldn't.

It's a profession probably suited for INTP more than INFP imo.


----------



## Brie (Nov 26, 2009)

Gardener? I don't think so. I need to have meaning in my work. Gardening sounds like a hobby, and one that I don't particularly enjoy.

I don't know about other ISFPs, but I need to feel like I am doing what I was meant to be doing, and that it contributes to the well-being of people, animals, or the Earth.


----------



## Perseus (Mar 7, 2009)

Tkae said:


> You mean Graphic _Artist_.
> 
> There's a very distinct difference.
> 
> ...




All the Graphic Designers hated it when the computers were introduced because of the tedious technical stuff to learn. It does not require much thinking at all. Only an F would call this Thinking. Graphic Artists are more ISFP.


----------



## Perseus (Mar 7, 2009)

HollyGolightly said:


> I want to be a counsellor :happy:




Employment or Careers Counsellor is your best choice. Ordinary Counsellors are ISFP.


----------



## Perseus (Mar 7, 2009)

Brie said:


> Gardener? I don't think so. I need to have meaning in my work. Gardening sounds like a hobby, and one that I don't particularly enjoy.
> 
> I don't know about other ISFPs, but I need to feel like I am doing what I was meant to be doing, and that it contributes to the well-being of people, animals, or the Earth.




Gardening is an option for ISFPs that did not pay attention at school: Beauticians, Painters, Chefs and Clerical Worker are other options. Street waking Prostitute is another option, as is state scrounging Single Mother, or Housewife, but the latter might need Intuition. Street Busker or Pub Musician are possibles as is the Painter & Decorator or even Potter (Artist-type).

With a higher T, a Typist-Secretary, Personal Assistant and Nurse are possible jobs.


----------



## Tkae (Oct 15, 2009)

Perseus said:


> All the Graphic Designers hated it when the computers were introduced because of the tedious technical stuff to learn. It does not require much thinking at all. Only an F would call this Thinking. Graphic Artists are more ISFP.


You'd be right: if the spearhead of my argument was that computers are too technical for the INFP.

I'm not talking about computers. 

I'm talking about how Graphic Design is based on thought instead of feeling, not about how computers are technical. I've talked to INFPs who were computer programmers. Technicality of the hardware isn't the issue at all. It's the nature of Graphic Design as a profession and study that I'm saying isn't cut out for INFP.

And anyways, I've seen plenty of other things that top the list consistently of careers for the INFP much more than Graphic Designer. 

You've also said that over 10 other professions are suited for ISFPs. You and ISFP need a get a room, man :mellow:


----------



## gwennylou (Jun 19, 2009)

Actually any of the ENs make good teachers. I am an ENFP and have been told by nearly everyone growing up that I should be a teacher and my education professors now have given me glowing recommendations as a future teacher. So that's what I'm doing. I'm also a good writer, but instead of actually doing that as a career I have chosen to teach it instead.


----------



## Slider (Nov 17, 2009)

I was actually a Counselor in a youth correctional facility. The counseling aspect of the job and working with the kids was great. Unfortunately, the bureacracy and non-sensical system designed by the state agency, along with a slue of incredibly unprofessional, backstabbing co-workers eventually ended my brief tenure as a counselor.


----------



## Perseus (Mar 7, 2009)

In practice many Graphic Designers are INFJ, but they are slightly dissatisfed with the American business practices in the job in some firms. I know more about Graphic Design than INFPs, but I am not too far off with either. I quite enjoy Graphic Design, but some of the details get me down. Fellow Graphic Designers can be too superficial for me.


----------



## parallel (Aug 18, 2009)

Actor? No way.

I was always told growing up I should look into being a lawyer....I'll take a science-based career.


----------



## Perseus (Mar 7, 2009)

lateralus said:


> Actor? No way.
> 
> I was always told growing up I should look into being a lawyer....I'll take a science-based career.


INTP is Lawyer. This was a difficult first choice. Estate Agent was another contender for the ENTP. Courtesan is another.


----------



## Perseus (Mar 7, 2009)

*ISTP Notes*

ISTPs are natural mechanics, athletes, musicians, technicians, and engineers. They excel at tasks that require a great deal of tactile mastery, as well as quick, logic-based action. ISTPs are most comfortable using their known skills, rather than being thrown into situations with which they have no personal experience. The nuances of variation in each individual situation will bring a sense of newness and freshness to the experience for the ISTP. ISTPs often resist and rebel situations that are entirely new, or that require a great deal of structured planning and thinking. This way of thinking is foreign to the ISTP, and therefore uncomfortable. When someone tries to push or control the ISTP into these situations, he or she is likely to "walk away" from that person without looking back.


http://www.personalitypage.com/ISTP_per.html

Perseus

ISTP Mechanic
IXTP Engineer
INTP Architect


----------



## WickedQueen (Jun 1, 2009)

I'm a journalist and I love gossip.
Does this means I have to change my personality to be an ENFP? :shocked:
:crying::crying::crying:


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

I think if I put more effort into it, I could be a writer. I'm already a twice published poet, and I think I can write a fairly good novel if I put a lot of work into it.


----------



## Perseus (Mar 7, 2009)

WickedQueen said:


> I'm a journalist and I love gossip.
> Does this means I have to change my personality to be an ENFP? :shocked:
> :crying::crying::crying:





There are many different type of journalists. Of the standard ENFP type they are aware of what is going on in the world. ESTJ would be more suited to business or specialist journalism with a restricted niche rather than a general reporter. ISTJs I know were technical writers. 

I find ENFP types a bit of a problem. They need good education to be a success and nowadays in England University education is a almost a must for them. I wish I had had the opportunity.


----------



## Perseus (Mar 7, 2009)

skycloud86 said:


> I think if I put more effort into it, I could be a writer. I'm already a twice published poet, and I think I can write a fairly good novel if I put a lot of work into it.




I am an INTP (PNIT) and I am a compulsive writer, or was for most of my life. I am also a good researcher, but most of all, I can see through the obvious crap/drivel for what is is very quickly. Not so gullible as an ENFP. A journalist might need more diplomancy than I can muster to get the story.


----------

